# Transmission issue maybe ?



## geezup (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok so here is what happens , when I am driving say 35 mph and gun it all the way down. The car sometimes not always (like 25%) of the time accelerates but not quickly. It should drop down a gear and accelerate very quickly. But my car seems like it gets stuck for a few sec before it actually kicks in. I had alot of work done recently struts , routers , etc. But no transmission work or engine work. Friend is telling me to reset the trasmission computer control , saying that its getting confused which gear its in and not shifting you until a particular mph is reached. 

So basically im going 40 - floor the pedal and it will slowly accelerate with the rpm's slowly going up also until about 55 and then kick in and go like a rocket , it has 53 k miles. I hear no sounds , or thunks nothing. Also would like to mention that it doesnt always have that problem.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

geezup said:


> It should drop down a gear and accelerate very quickly


Since the 2004 Maxima is supposedly only available with a CVT, I'd doubt it's going to drop down any gear.



> I had alot of work done recently struts , routers


Routers? Is this an Internet or LAN enabled vehicle?



> Friend is telling me to reset the trasmission computer control , saying that its getting confused which gear its in and not shifting you until a particular mph is reached.


Friend sounds like doesn't know what a CVT is or how it is supposed to work. CVT's don't have 'gears' as the normal person would think of them, they have more like 'modes'.

Might help if we had just a little bit more information...ok any information at all...
Year, SES light (yes/no), mod's done, cold engine/hot engine, cold weather/hot weather...anything...


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

First we need to know if it's a CVT or an auto, they came with both.


----------



## bschanz (Oct 6, 2009)

old post, but i am pretty sure this car did not come with cvt trans as an option. manual or auto.


----------



## bschanz (Oct 6, 2009)

I stand corrected btw. this car was available with the cvt option. I bet this thread is dead though. ima gonna let it die!


----------

